
OVH Kimsufi database leaked - pbowyer
http://pastebin.com/4hdLMeHh
======
fzaninotto
The people at OVH explained (in French) that this database was leaked in 2015,
and the leak was made public at that time.

So nothing new here.

[http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=23300](http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=23300)

~~~
pbowyer
Thanks Francois!

